# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  ηλεκτροκολληση inverter

## black arrow

Καλησπερα σε ολους. εχω μια ηλεκτροκολληση inverter einhell http://ergaleioagora.gr/hlektrokollh...p-einhell.html . ενω την δουλεβα πριν λιγες μερες αρχισσε να ’’ τσιτσιριζει’’ και σταματισε να δουλευει το ανεμιστηρακι ψυξης και αρχισε να μιριζει. την εκλεισα αμεσως και εχθες που την ελυσα και την ειδα μεσα δεν φενοτανε κατι καμενο- μαυρισμενο. κοιταξα με πολυμετρο στο φις του ανεμιστηρα δεν εφερνε ταση. επισεισ μετα τους μετασχηματιστες που εχει δυο μικρες γεφυρες στις επαφες AC εδειχνεμια αντισταση 12-13 Ω δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο αυτο και αν θα επρεπε να το θεωρισω βραχυκυκλωμα. αν καποιος εχει να προτηνει κατι για να συνεχισω το ψαξιμο η αν ειχε καποιο παρομοιο περιστατικο γνωμες καλοδεχουμενες.

ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων!

----------


## black arrow

καποιος καποια βοηθεια? θα μπορουσαμε καπου να βρουμε το service manual??

----------


## anmits2008

καλημερα. δες τα τρανζιστορ ισχύος πανω στις ψυκτρες που ειναι. μέτρα τα ολα σχολαστικα.

----------


## black arrow

Καλη μερα και σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια. Θα τα μετρησω σημερα και θα στηλω τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## gep58

καλημέρα !
αν έχεις την δυνατότητα ανέβασε φωτο της πλακέτας και της μηχανής.

----------


## black arrow

Εκανα καποιες μετρισεις και επεστρεψα με φοτο.
Καταρχην βρηκα διοδο smd βραχυκυκλωμενη και συγκεκριμενα αυτη πριν το ρελε. IMG_20160415_193045.jpg

----------


## black arrow

Επισεις ελενξα και τα υπολυπα εξαρτηματα για πιθανο βραχυκυκλωμα αλα δεν βρηκα κατι
IMG_20160415_193523.jpg

----------


## black arrow

Στελνω και μια φοτο με την κεντρικη πλακετα αλα και ολο μαζι
IMG_20160415_193541.jpg

----------


## black arrow

IMG_20160415_193343.jpg
IMG_20160415_193320.jpg
IMG_20160415_193301.jpg
IMG_20160415_193243.jpg

----------


## black arrow

Δεν εχω δοκιμασει αν δουλεβει γιατι η διοδος που ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενει δεν γνωριζω πως θα τη ζητησω. Επισεις κατι που προσεξα μπορει και να μην ειναι τιποτα οταν μετραγα την d20 στην ορθη πολωση εδειχνε καποια αντισταση και στην αναστροφη αρχιζε να ανεβενει συνεχεια μεχρι που εδειξε Ι.
Γενικα υπαρχει κατι αλο να κοιταξω??
Εδω η φοτο 
IMG_20160415_193320.jpg

----------


## panikos38

mavro velos  giasou.

prin sou doso kapies plirofories sxetika me  tin siskevi sou  thelo na sou toniso oti i siskevi sou eine ena  palmotrofodotiko isxios kai xriazete na 
exis kataliles gnosis kai ergalia gia na proxorisis stin episkevi tis.
to mainboard tis siskevis sou vasizete sto parakato sxedio to opio mporis na katevasis.
http://elektrotanya.com/awelco_micro.../download.html
oles aftes i siskeves parousiazoun vlaves otan tis vazoume se hlektrogenitries.
an exis palmografo prepi prota apo ola na elenksis ta 82khz sto U2p =uc3845
an o palmos sou eine ok tote prepi na eleksis to olokliromeno L6386 to opio eine o driver ton IGBT .
PROSOXI oles oi ergasies sou prepi na ginoun ipo fortio alios tha kanis xiroteri zimia kaigontas ta IGBT.
ksanaleo telos oti an den exis kales gnosis sta palmotrofodotika min dokimasis tipota apo ta parapano .
se xereto

----------


## black arrow

Σας παρακαλω μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι διοδος ειναι αυτη?
IMG_20160415_193045.jpg

----------


## gep58

αν γράφει Μ7 -γιατί δεν διακρίνω καλά τη φωτο- είναι γενικής χρήσης smd diode 1A 1000V αντίστοιχη της 1Ν4007 σε tht. Πάντως στο σχέδιο που έδωσε ο φίλος δεν κατάφερα να την εντοπίσω με το διακριτικό D20 όπως ανέφερες. Για μια δοκιμή μπορείς πρόχειρα να τοποθετήσεις στη θέση της μια κοινή 1Ν4007 κι αν δουλέψει αγοράζεις μια smd και είσαι οκ
http://www.kingtronics.com/images/news/M7.jpg
http://diotec.com/tl_files/diotec/fi...asheets/m1.pdf

----------


## black arrow

Ναι αυτη ειναι η m7 ομως οταν την ειδα ειχε ξεκουφωσει και δεν ειχα δει πως μπενει ( ανοδος καθοδος) για αυτο και ηθελα το σχημα για να το δω. Αν καποιος γνωριζει πως πρεπει να μπει ας γραψει. Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια.

----------


## gep58

Δυστυχώς σ' αυτό το σημείο δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω για το λόγο που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Προσωπικά δεν διαθέτω σχέδιο της μηχανής αυτής. Μήπως είναι μαρκαρισμένη η θέση της στην πλακέτα ή δεν υπάρχει καθόλου μεταξοτυπία στη τοποθέτηση των υλικών ;
Αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο μόνο από την παρακολούθηση του κυκλώματος μπορείς να βρεις πως τοποθετείται.

----------


## black arrow

Η m7 einai h D12. H D20 Ειναι αυτη που δεν ηξερα αν οι τιμες που διαβαζα ηταν καλες

----------


## chipakos-original

> Η m7 einai h D12. H D20 Ειναι αυτη που δεν ηξερα αν οι τιμες που διαβαζα ηταν καλες


Σάκη οι επισκευές σε τέτοια μηχανήματα είναι πολύ εξειδικευμένες και κρύβουν και πολλούς κινδύνους. Μήπως να την έδεινες σε κάποιον επαγγελματία να ασχοληθεί??Οσο αφαιρείς εξαρτήματα από πάνω από την πλακέτα και δεν ξέρεις και τι εξάρτημα έβγαλες αλλά και ποιά ήταν η πολικότητά του θα κάνεις την μηχανή μη επισκευάσιμη στο τέλος. Αποψή μου και πάντα φιλικά.

----------

FILMAN (21-04-16)

----------


## black arrow

Μην ανχονεσε το μηχανημα μου το εδωσαν για να " παιξω" εχουνε ειδη παρει καινουρια και καλυτερη  :Lol:

----------


## black arrow

Για σας και παλι. Εψαξα απεγνωσμενα για παλμογραφο απο καποιο φιλο αλα δεν ειχανε :Sad:  υπαρχει καποιος απο την ομαδα εδω που θα μπορουσα να του το παω στην αθηνα, κυψελη ,γαλατσι η καπου γυρω??

----------


## black arrow

Καποιος που μπορει να το αναλαβει?

----------


## black arrow

Γραφω γιατι μπορει να μην το ειδατε. Υπαρχει καποιος που αναλαμβανει επισκεβες σε αυτα τα μηχανηματα εδω στην αθηνα να του το παω ??

----------


## black arrow

χερετω την ομαδα!!! με αφορμη αυτη τη δημοσιευση που εκανα πριν απο λιγο καιρο θελω να ρωτησω πως μπορουμε να ελενξουμε τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος χωρις να τα βγαλουμε (γιατι ειναι smd και συνεπος δυσκολα στην αποκοληση) ???

----------


## black arrow

Αδερφια καποιος τα φωτα του!!

----------


## FILMAN

Έχει τρανζίστορ ισχύος SMD; Και πώς ψύχονται; Κανονικά για να ελέγξεις ένα τρανζίστορ πρέπει να το ξεκολλήσεις. Πάνω στην πλακέτα μπορείς να του κάνεις μόνο περιορισμένους ελέγχους.

----------


## black arrow

Ναι ειναι smd. Εχουνε απο την πισω μερια ψυχτρα. Μπορουνε να αποκολιθουν χωρις να χαλασουνε? Αν τα αντικαταστησω ολα θα εχει μεγαλο κοστος??

----------

